
What numbers and a new book tell us about the Y Combinator way - harscoat
http://gigaom.com/2012/08/30/what-numbers-and-a-new-book-tell-us-about-the-y-combinator-way/
======
Eduardo3rd
"When the book was written, six years after YC was founded, only one group of
co-founders out of more than 300 funded were entirely female."

That's pretty surprising. I knew the numbers for women in tech were bad, but
dang. I wonder what the percentages are for applicants and interviews?

------
koopajah
_Participation in YC doesn’t guarantee funding success — about 12 of the 63
startups in the summer 2011 batch either didn’t try to raise funding or didn’t
succeed_

There's a huge difference between not trying to raise and not succeeding. If
on these 12 startups only one really tried to raise funding and failed it
really shows a different situation doesn't it? Of course if some startups do
not raise because they already think they'd fail it's also another point and
it would be nice to have more details on this point!

